# عيوب و تشقق وتلف التشكيل الصفائح



## ناصر عون (31 مايو 2009)

:56: السلام عليكم :56:

جميع الشباب في قسم تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية Sheet Metal

ممكن أجد الجواب لهذه الموضوع 

تحياتي لكم أخوكم ناصر عون​


----------



## ابو محمود (31 مايو 2009)

لو على قد مانا فاهم فلتلافى حدوث الششوخ والتشققات يجب اتباع الاتى
1- تنعيم جميع الحدود باستخدام مبارد او سنفرة smooth all edges
2- تلافى وجود زوايا حادةremove all sharp corners
3- استخدام قطر باداة التشكيل يتناسب وسمك المعدنuse suitable r with your tool to match the thickness of material
4-التشكيل يكون عمودى على اتجاة الدرفله
5- فى حالات السحب يرعى استخدام افاد مناسب للمعدن ووضع شحوم نباتيه على سطح الصفائح
وهاحاول اجيب لك وثائق او محاضرات عن الموضوع لو انا فاهم صح


----------



## ناصر عون (3 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخي 
a7med3bdo

:56::56::56::56:



- يوجد عندي ثني بزواية خارجية 45 درجة لصفيحة الالمنيوم سمكها 2 مليمتر 

:82: ما هي مشكل الثني أو التشكيل مع :82:



( هل التثي الزاد يؤثر على خصائص المعدن ويقلل السمك مما يسبب ثشققات وتلف )​


----------



## فتوح (4 يونيو 2009)

ناصر عون قال:


> يعطيك العافية اخي
> a7med3bdo
> 
> :56::56::56::56:
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في حالة ثني الألومنيوم تحدث المشاكل التي ذكرت من قصف وتشوه.

وللتغلب عليها كما ذكر أحمد من الثني في اتجاه عمودي على السحب واستخدام سلاح تناية بنصف قطر كبير نسبيا وفي حالتك أرى الأنسب يكون 2مم أو أكثر وال v يكون كبير وأرى أن يكون 16مم أوأكثر وكذلك استخدام التزييت في منطقة التني وأيضا استخدام سرعة تني بطيئة


----------



## ابو محمود (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احب اضيف حاجه بسيطه وهى
لو السبيكه الى انت هتقوم بثنيها ذات مقاومه عاليه وغير مرنه ممكن تعمل لها تخمير جزئى وان شاء لن يحدث تفلق ولا شروخ
وياريت بعد الثنى تقولنا ايه الى حصل 
وكمان لو انت قمت بحاجه تانيه لم نذكرها لتعم الفائدة ويحدث نوع من تبادل الخبرات


----------



## ناصر عون (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على جميع المشاركات 

:56::56::56::56: 

اخوكم ناصر عون​


----------

